# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Нулевое сальдо в выписке банка

## akmayev

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане.
УТП 2.0.16, у предприятия есть несколько филиалов, и на каждый заведена своя карта каспи, для удобства расчетов. Столкнулся с со следующей проблемой, по выпискам банка основного подразделения и нескольких филиалов сальдо показывается нормально, а по одному счету показываются только обороты за день, т.е. сальдо на начало дня всегда нулевое. Заводили бухгалтера всё сами, и филиалы, и счета, месяца 4 назад, и видимо забыли где-то галочку поставить, а теперь спохватились. А уже человек успел уволиться, который это делал. По оборотно-сальдовой все проводки по банковским документам отображаются.

----------

